
Building simple, reusable modals in React - anthonyatp
https://medium.com/@anthonyatp/building-modals-in-react-64d92591f4b
======
kevsim
I think one thing that always needs discussing when talking about modals is
accessibility. As this article shows, getting a modal on the screen isn't hard
with react. Ensuring that the focus is trapped to the modal (that you can't
tab out) and that screen readers work with the modal that's a lot harder.

For the Jira replacement my startup is building [0] we use a combination of
react-modal and focus-trap for this purpose and it works pretty well.

0: [https://kitemaker.co](https://kitemaker.co)

